# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Inverseur de commande d'un servomoteur

## omzo86

Bonjour

J'ai le projet de mettre en place via un FPGA une commande de servomoteur inverse. Le signal de commade et deja gnr, je n'ai plus qu'a le traiter.
Sachant que la commande est un signal de priode 20ms, ainsi qu'une position mdiane de 1,5ms, de plus, sa longueur d'impulsion est de 1ms  2ms.

Si la dure d'implusion est infrieur a 1,5ms, il faudra faire une diffrence entre le
temps mdiant et le temps de la longueur d'implusion(deltaT).
Et ainsi en sortie obtenir une impulsion de longeur 1,5ms + deltaT..

J'ai esquiss une solution,  j'ai mis place des dtecteurs de front montant et descendant de l'impulsion,

Lorsqu'un front montant est dtect; une impulsion est envoye vers un compteur qui s'active.
Et le front descendant; stoperai le comptage.

Pendant se lapse de temps, le compteur ou un chrono, enregistrerai la valeur...

Mais je ne sais pas comment exprimer le reste du montage...
Un peu d'aide serai bienvenue... Merci pour ceux qui s'atarderaont sur mon problme. 

voici le code :


```

```

----------

